# My bank account down over $277000



## debodun (Sep 2, 2021)

Not surprising after buying a house, but added to that, my Franklin Templeton investment was down over $1500. I'm going to have to have a BIG moving sale!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2021)

debodun said:


> Not surprising after buying a house, but added to that, my Franklin Templeton investment was down over $1500. I'm going to have to have a BIG moving sale!


you're lucky you live in the USA..and even more amazing that it's  in NYS.. because a house like the one you''ve just bought would cost at least £750k..in the area where I live...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 2, 2021)

My bank account down over $277000​Don’t you just hate it when that happens.


----------



## debodun (Sep 2, 2021)

I'm not surprised, I expected it. I just can't gloat over being a millionaire anymore - at least until I can build up my account which will probably take about 2 years.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 2, 2021)

Don't worry.  You have nothing to "gloat" about.


----------



## debodun (Sep 2, 2021)

Well, I don't gloat publicly, just mentally.


----------



## Lara (Sep 2, 2021)

No worries, the sale of your house will offset the purchase price of your new home. You own 2 houses without a mortgage right now...right?


----------



## Knight (Sep 2, 2021)

debodun says
My bank account down over $277000

And that's just the beginning.

Small stuff like.
Larger lawn will need lawn maintenance like fertilizer & grass cutting. Snow removal on driveway if accumulation requires professional removal.
Larger stuff.
Increased heating cost due to the open land around your home not blocking winter winds. I think high ceilings was a selling feature, but since heat rises comfort level may require higher thermostat settings. Exterior maintenance that back porch will take it tough in the heat of summer & cold of winter.
Longer term added to small & larger
No wall paper so painting to keep interior clean & fresh looking will be needed in the future. Long driveway will need sealer occasionally.
Yearly
Property taxes probably higher & more likely than not will increase as time passes.

But on the bright side you have a home to sell & hopefully regain some capital for your bank account Meanwhile you have a nice new home to take care of, & the  money spent will help the local economy.


----------



## Jules (Sep 2, 2021)

Your bank account might be down but the bottom line is still the same.  You just moved the cash to an equity.  You’re still a millionaire.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 2, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> you're lucky you live in the USA..and even more amazing that it's  in NYS.. because a house like the one you''ve just bought would cost at least £750k..in the area where I live...


That area of NYState is rural and not as sought after


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 2, 2021)

Knight said:


> No wall paper so painting to keep interior clean & fresh looking will be needed in the future.


I don't think that old wallpaper ever saw a cleaning.
Time for a new start.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 2, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> That area of NYState is rural and not as sought after


yep and as you know we're also rural here .. 20 miles outside London... try buying something like that in London and you'd be talking a Million plus...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 3, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> you're lucky you live in the USA..and even more amazing that it's  in NYS.. because a house like the one you''ve just bought would cost at least £750k..in the area where I live...


What is that in U.S. dollars HD? I can never keep up with those things.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> What is that in U.S. dollars HD? I can never keep up with those things.


OED..at the current exchange rate.. £750,000 equates to exactly $1,036,426 US dollars


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 3, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> OED..at the current exchange rate.. £750,000 equates to exactly $1,036,426 US dollars


Thank you.
@debodun I never remember seeing you "gloat" about your wealth but then again, I've only been on the forum for 5 years.   There are plenty of people who'd love to have what you have but don't even have 1/10 of a percent of that!


----------



## Knight (Sep 3, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> That area of NYState is rural and not as sought after


Then there is the real potential as building supplies come down & more housing becomes available the value of the home will decrease. Hopefully not as bad as what happened when the housing bubble happened.


----------



## bowmore (Sep 3, 2021)

The question is , if you have all that money, why are you wasting your time trying to get $5 or $10 out of having all those moving sales??
Throw all that junk out. It is owning you.


----------



## debodun (Sep 3, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Thank you.
> @debodun I never remember seeing you "gloat" about your wealth but then again, I've only been on the forum for 5 years.   There are plenty of people who'd love to have what you have but don't even have 1/10 of a percent of that!


Like I mentioned, I don't gloat publicly, just to myself.


----------



## win231 (Sep 3, 2021)

debodun said:


> Like I mentioned, I don't gloat publicly, just to myself.


LOL - like on this.........."_private"_ forum?


----------



## win231 (Sep 3, 2021)

debodun said:


> I'm not surprised, I expected it. I just can't gloat over being a millionaire anymore - at least until I can build up my account which will probably take about 2 years.


I think "Millionaire" doesn't only involve cash; it's also property.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 3, 2021)

Let events of no concern pass without mention.


----------



## Knight (Sep 4, 2021)

The post about account being down $277,000.00 doesn't make sense to me. Earlier post about the home cost of $288,000.00. Then another post that a new roof paid by her will be $8,000.00. Quick math $296,000.00 puts the difference at $19,000.00. 

I as a promoter of donating or trashing her yard sale items am having 2nd. thoughts. That under the table $19,000.00 probably paid that difference. Plus she states she hopes to recoup her decline in two years. I Hope she does.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2021)

Knight said:


> The post about account being down $277,000.00 doesn't make sense to me. Earlier post about the home cost of $288,000.00. Then another post that a new roof paid by her will be $8,000.00. Quick math $296,000.00 puts the difference at $19,000.00.
> 
> I as a promoter of donating or trashing her yard sale items am having 2nd. thoughts. That under the table $19,000.00 probably paid that difference. Plus she states she hopes to recoup her decline in two years. I Hope she does.


just a small question.. why are you addressing Deb in the 3rd person, when she's the OP of this tread... ..just wondering..


----------



## Knight (Sep 4, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> just a small question.. why are you addressing Deb in the 3rd person, when she's the OP of this tread... ..just wondering..


I thought it logical to address the money that was posted  as the theme of the thread.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 4, 2021)

I always shake my head when I hear people say, "Why do you even bother to shop & compare prices with all the money you have? I don't say anything but think "_How do your think I *got* to where I'm at?_"


----------



## New2Old (Sep 4, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Thank you.
> @debodun I never remember seeing you "gloat" about your wealth but then again, I've only been on the forum for 5 years.   There are plenty of people who'd love to have what you have but don't even have 1/10 of a percent of that!


That would be me


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 6, 2021)

Knight said:


> debodun says
> My bank account down over $277000
> 
> And that's just the beginning.
> ...


Yup I hate high ceilings and so expensive to get them painted


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2021)

It's all relative isn't it?...my house is valued at around  1/2 million, I have another property abroad, approx 1/4 of a million .... but it doesn't make me a millionaire, or even rich....I don't have that money in hard cash to spend... so neither would Deb...


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 6, 2021)

debodun said:


> I'm not surprised, I expected it. I just can't gloat over being a millionaire anymore - at least until I can build up my account which will probably take about 2 years.


Wait.  You are saying you are/were a millionaire?  For real?  You have that kind of money and lived in the awful unclean house for years and let it rot and didn’t keep it up, and did all those yard sales, and complained about people only wanting to pay a couple bucks for stuff and, and, you have money?

I am nearly speechless.  WHAT THE HECK?  Are you working?  Have you got a job?  I, I, I just am so surprised.  @debodun


----------



## debodun (Sep 6, 2021)

That's why I had money.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Sep 6, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 181787





^ I wish that could be me!


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 6, 2021)

All the money in the world can't buy good health.  Or prevent Cancer.  Etc.


----------



## Knight (Sep 6, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Wait.  You are saying you are/were a millionaire?  For real?  You have that kind of money and lived in the awful unclean house for years and let it rot and didn’t keep it up, and did all those yard sales, and complained about people only wanting to pay a couple bucks for stuff and, and, you have money?
> 
> I am nearly speechless.  WHAT THE HECK?  Are you working?  Have you got a job?  I, I, I just am so surprised.  @debodun


The good news is Deb is sane enough to not hide her money in her yard sale items.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 6, 2021)

One of my mother's sayings was:  "Those who talk and complain about money are always the ones who have more than you."

Maybe I should put that in @grahamg 's thread.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 6, 2021)

Ma ALSO said:  "Money doesn't keep you warm at night."


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 6, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Ma ALSO said:  "Money doesn't keep you warm at night."


Well, I might disagree with that, then again, I’ve never had enough money to test my supposition


----------



## RobinWren (Sep 6, 2021)

It does not matter how much or how little you have, you cannot take it with you. Hopefully those who have money have family to pass it on to or it will all end up in the hands of the government.


----------



## Knight (Sep 6, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Ma ALSO said:  "Money doesn't keep you warm at night."


Sounds reasonable until you think about paying heating bills with chickens or grain. Crazy gas, electric utilities or heating oil supply companies want money.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 6, 2021)

debodun said:


> That's why I had money.


And, what good is it doing you?  Do you have relatives that you want to leave it to, or will it all go to some "charity", or the government?

Everyone should have a decent "emergency fund", but sitting on excess money and living a minimal lifestyle sure doesn't sound very good.


----------



## Lara (Sep 7, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> It's all relative isn't it?...my house is valued at around  1/2 million, I have another property abroad, approx 1/4 of a million .... but it doesn't make me a millionaire, or even rich....I don't have that money in hard cash to spend... so neither would Deb...


You and Deb are only temporarily "real estate rich and cash poor" (you're not poor lol...it's just a saying). Deb (and you some day) will soon see that change when she sells one of her houses. Then she will have a balanced portfolio of liquid assets and investment property. But I feel it all counts as your net worth.

The only catch is that you don't really know the worth of the house until it actually sells. But estimates of value usually come close unless unforeseen circumstances alter that. That's the caveat. Any investment is a risk, but it's usually worth it in the long run.


----------

